# My mums new fella



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

He's 10 stone something and wants to put a stone on. He doesn't work out or anything and don't think he intends to. He wants to know what to eat to put a stone on. I get the feeling he probably won't stick to a planned out diet. I was going to suggest to him to eat a 150g pack of cashew nuts on top of whatever he eats now. Would you think this is good advice?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

yea great advice:confused1:


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Macdonalds?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

sounds like a plan mate :laugh:

BTW - How old's your milf, i mean Mum?


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Krispy Kreme!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

adlewar said:


> yea great advice:confused1:


Well I'm not an expert that's why I am asking here first. I figured if he is maintaining weight he won't need to add that many and there's like 800 calories in a packet of those.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Get him training with you?

I would get him on a healty diet with plenty of calories even if he dont want to train!


----------



## Synergy1436114719 (Aug 4, 2010)

irishdude said:


> sounds like a plan mate :laugh:
> 
> BTW - How old's your milf, i mean Mum?


Hahaha....ROFL. lovin that one !

i suppose its just about typical though, mention anything to do with a female on this testosterone fuelled forum and i guess thats what your gonna get. :rockon:


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Tell him to go to off your ma and go too th3 gym 

He can only put a stone of lard on.without goin to gym wouldn't you agree ?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

GymMad said:


> Get him training with you?
> 
> I would get him on a healty diet with plenty of calories even if he dont want to train!


He'd never make it in time after work to go with me. She's only been on 2 dates with him not quite his best m8 just yet.

I'll just write out a meal for him and it's up to him if he follows it. I was just trying to think of something simple to add because most training people don't even follow a diet never mind non training.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

aseeby19 said:


> Tell him to go to off your ma and go too th3 gym
> 
> He can only put a stone of lard on.without goin to gym wouldn't you agree ?


Yeah I agree, but I don't really care lol. He only asked how to put a stone on didn't mention anything about muscle.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont think you need to write him up a meal plan, cos if hes not going to train it makes no difference what he eats as all he'll put on is fat, just tell him to binge eat until he gets to his desired weight, simple.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

think we need pics of your mum to say for sure what the best plan of action it


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Asuming he has a super fast metabolism ,things with hydrogenated fats would be a good idea


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Pies?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

If he isn't interested in training and just wants to put a stone on (for whatever reason - mortals think different from us) then yep, eat everything he is now, but add in a pack or two of cashews or similar.

Remember a recruitment officer in the army telling me to drink 2x tins of condensed milk per day :lol:

Seems like madness to us, but so be it, some people want wieght on (or off) and don't care what that weight comprises...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Wildbill said:


> I dont think you need to write him up a meal plan, cos if hes not going to train it makes no difference what he eats as all he'll put on is fat, just tell him to binge eat until he gets to his desired weight, simple.


yup, pretty much.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Nap 50


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS post up pics of your mum and we will rep (or neg) accordingly :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dont help him and tell him to do the research himself........... From experience, anyone that asks me to spoon feed them help and advice, they never listen anyway.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

rs007 said:


> PS post up pics of your mum and we will rep (or neg) accordingly :thumbup1:


Most definitely. If she's hot give me her number, I reckon I'd make a better step dad to him than the pencil neck. We'll play scalextric together, ok son?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Most definitely. If she's hot give me her number, I reckon I'd make a better step dad to him than the pencil neck. We'll play scalextric together, ok son?


you cheeky bastard....you moving in on his Mum...get in line:laugh:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> think we need pics of your mum to say for sure what the best plan of action it


 x2


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Not got any pics of her on my computer. Will have a look on hers when she's stopped using it.


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> Most definitely. If she's hot give me her number, I reckon I'd make a better step dad to him than the pencil neck. We'll play scalextric together, ok son?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Go to sleep son, ear muff's on kid - you know the drill....Daddy's fixing mummy's back!!!! :bounce:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't start him on cashews!!!! They are the tren of the nut world! Get him a few packs of peanuts and see how he respondes first. If he can handle them, then swap to cashews.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

RACK said:


> Don't start him on cashews!!!! They are the tren of the nut world! Get him a few packs of peanuts and see how he respondes first. If he can handle them, then swap to cashews.


What do you mean by Tren of the nut world? Not clued up on my steroids.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> What do you mean by Tren of the nut world? Not clued up on my steroids.


Well if your not clued up on steroids you certainly shouldnt be giving out advice on nuts :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tren side - lots of sweating, lots of temper, doesn't suit everyone


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

RACK said:


> Tren side - lots of sweating, lots of temper, doesn't suit everyone


That's right RACK, just goes to show that research is the key before embarking on any course of nutty products.

emmmm...pics of your Mum! :beer:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

RACK said:


> Tren side - lots of sweating, lots of temper, doesn't suit everyone


Ah I see. I only ask because I've been stuffing myself with them. I think I am sweating a lot because I was going to leave getting a bath until after gym but I've been sweating so much I'm going have one beforehand as well. Temper is not affected.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

he's probably just trying to make conversation with you/become friends


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whack a few g's of test and deca


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

the tren comparison is a fair one.

you heard of roid rage? well cashews can make people go nutty


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds more like he is getting all friendly with you so that when he does eventually stuff your mother, and he will soon, it won't be such a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tell your mum to dump him and give me a call, I'll sort her right out


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

You're going to have to wait a few days for the picture. Won't let me take one today because she rough from last night.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> You're going to have to wait a few days for the picture. Won't let me take one today because she rough from last night.


I don't think the guys on here are fussed


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Sounds more like he is getting all friendly with you so that when he does eventually stuff your mother, and he will soon, it won't be such a bitter pill to swallow.


PMSL :lol: :lol: :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> You're going to have to wait a few days for the picture. Won't let me take one today because she rough from last night.


Aw Sh*t man, take it anyway. When you say 'rough'...how rough do you mean?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Maybe he is just using your mum, to get to you - ever thought about that, hmm?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

irishdude said:


> Aw Sh*t man, take it anyway. When you say 'rough'...how rough do you mean?


Just hungover


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

This thread made my day PMSL.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

pork pies and deep fried Mars bars


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Always Injured said:


> Ah I see. I only ask because I've been stuffing myself with them. I think I am sweating a lot because I was going to leave getting a bath until after gym but I've been sweating so much I'm going have one beforehand as well. Temper is not affected.


Switch to Almonds mate, they should help with the sweating and tighten you up nicely


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

what you doing about PCT after you cashew nut cycle mate?

theres tons of info on PCT but id do something simple like 20g almonds a day for 3 weeks, 50g hazel nuts (although these can cause depression in sensitive people, if so just use macadamias) for the first week.

some people recommend 100g peanut butter EOD, but its up to you.

oh and remember time off= time on+PCT.


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

jjmac said:


> what you doing about PCT after you cashew nut cycle mate?
> 
> theres tons of info on PCT but id do something simple like 20g almonds a day for 3 weeks, 50g hazel nuts (although these can cause depression in sensitive people, if so just use macadamias) for the first week.
> 
> ...


LMAO!!...you killed it!! :lol:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> He's 10 stone something and wants to put a stone on. *He doesn't work out or anything and don't think he intends to. He wants to know what to eat to put a stone on.* I get the feeling he probably won't stick to a planned out diet. I was going to suggest to him to eat a 150g pack of cashew nuts on top of whatever he eats now. Would you think this is good advice?


 well i hear lead is quite dense

tell him to eat lots of lead


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Do water chest-nuts cause oedema?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Always Injured said:


> Just hungover


get a pic of her blooter when shes napping then


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Keep a some squirrel's on standby to counter any nasty sides


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

jjmac said:


> what you doing about PCT after you cashew nut cycle mate?
> 
> theres tons of info on PCT but id do something simple like 20g almonds a day for 3 weeks, 50g hazel nuts (although these can cause depression in sensitive people, if so just use macadamias) for the first week.
> 
> ...


oh mate that just cheered me right up

reps


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> get a pic of her blooter when shes napping then


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: reps, that was fvkin funny :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Always Injured said:


> He's 10 stone something and wants to put a stone on. He doesn't work out or anything and don't think he intends to. He wants to know what to eat to put a stone on. I get the feeling he probably won't stick to a planned out diet. I was going to suggest to him to eat a 150g pack of cashew nuts on top of whatever he eats now. Would you think this is good advice?


Two words

DON'T BOTHER.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

screw helping him, whenever my mum had a new fella i was his worst fvcking enemy lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Cashew nuts, steroids, samething in the wrong hands, you dont want this to happen when you are all sat down at tea time.

3KY6eFD-KSU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Cashew nuts, steroids, samething in the wrong hands, you dont want this to happen when you are all sat down at tea time.
> 
> 3KY6eFD-KSU[/MEDIA]]


Brilliant! :lol:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Most definitely. If she's hot give me her number, I reckon I'd make a better step dad to him than the pencil neck. We'll play scalextric together, ok son?


 fooking hilarous...repped


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao this has just kindov backfired into mum pulling contest, think everyone just seen mum and not new fella :lol:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm still waiting for those pics. Or have they been tucked away in another thread somewhere?


----------

